# Birmingham, AL group seeks additional players



## Trepelano (Aug 13, 2002)

About Us:

·	Average Player Age: 30
·	We play Friday nights 6:30 to midnight
·	We alternate weekly between D&D 3e and Call of Cthulhu
·	We all own cats (important to know if you have allergies)

So, if we sound like the group for you then send your reply to:

d30something@hotmail.com

   Tell us about yourself and what you are looking for in a gaming group.


----------



## Trepelano (Aug 21, 2002)

We still need 2-3 more players


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Sep 18, 2002)

What part of B'ham?


----------



## Trepelano (Sep 20, 2002)

We are in the Hoover area.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Sep 20, 2002)

Ah. I'm rarely in that area. I just drop by Lion and Unicorn every few weeks.


----------

